# Earthwings bird shows



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey everybody! Just a quick reminder that I do educational programs with hawks, falcons, owls and other birds. We go to schools, special events, even backyard parties; and provide an up-close encounter with our trained live birds as well as exciting flight demonstrations. Check out earthwings.org for more info, or email or call. 
Thanks, Eric(blackbear)
[email protected]
801-381-8386
like us on- facebook.com/earthwings


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Our Eurasian Eagle Owl, Bubo-


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Harris' Hawk, Dylan-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool birds, awesome photos.8)


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Blackbear and Earthwings are coming to Farmington Jr. May 17th! Can't wait!


----------

